# 2008 Jack Full Results



## Bubba-Q (Oct 25, 2008)

Grand Champion: 4 LEGS UP BBQ
Reserve Champion: 4 MILE SMOKIN' CREW

Overall:
1 4 LEGS UP BBQ
2 4 MILE SMOKIN' CREW
3 COOL SMOKE
4 BUTCHER BBQ
5 LUNCHMEAT
6 SMOKERS WILD
7 PARROTHEAD SMOKERS
8 DIZZY PIG
9 BUBBA & JEFF'S BBQ
10 CARCASS COOKERS
11 ALL DAY SMOKE
12 MOONSWINERS
13 SHOW ME YOUR BONES
14 I SMELL SMOKE !!!
15 SHIGS-IN-PIT
16 BUTTRUB.COM
17 TEE WAYNE'S CAJUN COOKIN
18 SMOKY SMOUNTAIN SMOKERS
19 TEAM BOBBY-Q
20 I QUE
21 CHECKERED PIG
22 SMOKIN' IN THE DARK
23 TWIN OAKS SMOKIN CREW
24 SMOKIN' TRIGGERS
25 BUB-BA-Q
26 CHIX, SWINE & BOVINE BB
27 BLAZEN BBQ
28 EJ'S Q
29 DANCES WITH SMOKE BARBEQ
30 LOTTA BULL BBQ
31 YUBON'S
32 MOUNTAIN MAGIC COUNTRY B
33 ULCER ACRES BBQ
34 RITTER'S BBQ TOO
35 BLQUE, CUTTING EDGE QN
36 BBQ-BRETHREN.COM
37 FULL FRONTAL BBQ
38 IT AIN'T PRIME
39 STODDARD AND BROWN
40 DIVA Q
41 PELLET ENVY
42 JACK'S OLD SOUTH
43 2 FAT BIKERS BBQ
44 THE DEAD END BBQ SOCIETY
45 Q
46 VIRGINIA BBQ PIRATES
47 RHYTHM 'N QUE
48 NATURAL BORN GRILLERS
49 PA. MIDNITE SMOKER
50 RITTER'S BBQ
51 HABITUAL SMOKERS
52 EAGLE RIVER BARBECUE
53 QUIET RIOT
54 TEXAS RIBS & BBQ
55 GRILL'UELI BBQ TEAM
56 BARBECUE SYMPHONY
57 ELLA'S BBQ
58 SMOKEY JOEL/CUBBY BEAR
59 SMOKE N" THE ROCKIES"
60 THE WILL DEAL CATERING &
61 OUTLAW BBQ
62 CHARLOTTE'S RIB
63 BELGIAN BBQ TEAM MATTHIA
64 PUERTO RICO BBQ TEAM
65 ROGUE Q" SMOKERS OF THE"
66 BISON GRILLER'S SWITZERL
67 THE BEST OF BRITISH BBQ 
68 MAD COW BARBEQUE
69 SMOKING TY'S BBQ
70 DIVINE SMOKE
71 WORLD BARBECUE TEAM
72 POLISH BBQ KINGS
73 BLACK FOREST
74 TEAM IDA Q
75 SMOKED PIONEERS BBQ TEAM
76 SWINE FELLOWS
77 TEAM CEDAR GRILLING
78 THE WILD GEESE


Chicken:
1 4 LEGS UP BBQ
2 RHYTHM 'N QUE
3 EAGLE RIVER BARBECUE
4 CARCASS COOKERS
5 4 MILE SMOKIN' CREW
6 BUTTRUB.COM
7 MOONSWINERS
8 SHIGS-IN-PIT
9 TWIN OAKS SMOKIN CREW
10 DIZZY PIG
11 DIVINE SMOKE
12 PELLET ENVY
13 STODDARD AND BROWN
14 I SMELL SMOKE !!!
15 SMOKERS WILD
16 PARROTHEAD SMOKERS
17 BUBBA & JEFF'S BBQ
18 COOL SMOKE
19 YUBON'S
20 BUTCHER BBQ
21 VIRGINIA BBQ PIRATES
22 CHECKERED PIG
23 I QUE
24 ALL DAY SMOKE
25 GRILL'UELI BBQ TEAM
26 RITTER'S BBQ
27 JACK'S OLD SOUTH
28 LUNCHMEAT
29 QUIET RIOT
30 SMOKY SMOUNTAIN SMOKERS
31 TEAM BOBBY-Q
32 THE DEAD END BBQ SOCIETY
33 SHOW ME YOUR BONES
34 ELLA'S BBQ
35 ULCER ACRES BBQ
36 SMOKIN' TRIGGERS
37 NATURAL BORN GRILLERS
38 SWINE FELLOWS
39 PUERTO RICO BBQ TEAM
40 EJ'S Q
41 WORLD BARBECUE TEAM
42 RITTER'S BBQ TOO
43 Q
44 ROGUE Q" SMOKERS OF THE"
45 THE WILL DEAL CATERING &
46 TEE WAYNE'S CAJUN COOKIN
47 BARBECUE SYMPHONY
48 BLAZEN BBQ
49 HABITUAL SMOKERS
50 MOUNTAIN MAGIC COUNTRY B
51 BUB-BA-Q
52 POLISH BBQ KINGS
53 PA. MIDNITE SMOKER
54 BBQ-BRETHREN.COM
55 2 FAT BIKERS BBQ
56 BLACK FOREST
57 CHIX, SWINE & BOVINE BB
58 TEXAS RIBS & BBQ
59 DIVA Q
60 BLQUE, CUTTING EDGE QN
61 DANCES WITH SMOKE BARBEQ
62 MAD COW BARBEQUE
63 SMOKE N" THE ROCKIES"
64 LOTTA BULL BBQ
65 OUTLAW BBQ
66 IT AIN'T PRIME
67 SMOKING TY'S BBQ
68 BISON GRILLER'S SWITZERL
69 BELGIAN BBQ TEAM MATTHIA
70 CHARLOTTE'S RIB
71 FULL FRONTAL BBQ
72 SMOKED PIONEERS BBQ TEAM
73 SMOKIN' IN THE DARK
74 SMOKEY JOEL/CUBBY BEAR
75 THE WILD GEESE
76 THE BEST OF BRITISH BBQ 
77 TEAM CEDAR GRILLING
78 TEAM IDA Q


Ribs:
1 CARCASS COOKERS
2 COOL SMOKE
3 BUB-BA-Q
4 4 MILE SMOKIN' CREW
5 FULL FRONTAL BBQ
6 I SMELL SMOKE !!!
7 PARROTHEAD SMOKERS
8 SMOKIN' TRIGGERS
9 CHIX, SWINE & BOVINE BB
10 SMOKERS WILD
11 MOONSWINERS
12 BLAZEN BBQ
13 Q
14 SMOKEY JOEL/CUBBY BEAR
15 DIVA Q
16 DIZZY PIG
17 SHIGS-IN-PIT
18 TEAM BOBBY-Q
19 TEE WAYNE'S CAJUN COOKIN
20 BBQ-BRETHREN.COM
21 BUTCHER BBQ
22 EJ'S Q
23 RITTER'S BBQ
24 LOTTA BULL BBQ
25 SHOW ME YOUR BONES
26 SMOKIN' IN THE DARK
27 DANCES WITH SMOKE BARBEQ
28 PELLET ENVY
29 LUNCHMEAT
30 ALL DAY SMOKE
31 CHECKERED PIG
32 NATURAL BORN GRILLERS
33 CHARLOTTE'S RIB
34 TWIN OAKS SMOKIN CREW
35 TEAM IDA Q
36 I QUE
37 MOUNTAIN MAGIC COUNTRY B
38 SMOKY SMOUNTAIN SMOKERS
39 BLQUE, CUTTING EDGE QN
40 4 LEGS UP BBQ
41 BUBBA & JEFF'S BBQ
42 BISON GRILLER'S SWITZERL
43 RITTER'S BBQ TOO
44 BUTTRUB.COM
45 QUIET RIOT
46 ROGUE Q" SMOKERS OF THE"
47 2 FAT BIKERS BBQ
48 HABITUAL SMOKERS
49 SMOKE N" THE ROCKIES"
50 EAGLE RIVER BARBECUE
51 PA. MIDNITE SMOKER
52 GRILL'UELI BBQ TEAM
53 THE BEST OF BRITISH BBQ 
54 STODDARD AND BROWN
55 VIRGINIA BBQ PIRATES
56 PUERTO RICO BBQ TEAM
57 IT AIN'T PRIME
58 ELLA'S BBQ
59 BELGIAN BBQ TEAM MATTHIA
60 THE WILD GEESE
61 ULCER ACRES BBQ
62 POLISH BBQ KINGS
63 SMOKED PIONEERS BBQ TEAM
64 BARBECUE SYMPHONY
65 YUBON'S
66 THE DEAD END BBQ SOCIETY
67 TEXAS RIBS & BBQ
68 RHYTHM 'N QUE
69 SMOKING TY'S BBQ
70 THE WILL DEAL CATERING &
71 TEAM CEDAR GRILLING
72 WORLD BARBECUE TEAM
73 DIVINE SMOKE
74 OUTLAW BBQ
75 MAD COW BARBEQUE
76 JACK'S OLD SOUTH
77 BLACK FOREST
78 SWINE FELLOWS


Pork:
1 BUTCHER BBQ
2 YUBON'S
3 4 LEGS UP BBQ
4 CHECKERED PIG
5 BUTTRUB.COM
6 STODDARD AND BROWN
7 FULL FRONTAL BBQ
8 I SMELL SMOKE !!!
9 PA. MIDNITE SMOKER
10 SHOW ME YOUR BONES
11 IT AIN'T PRIME
12 ALL DAY SMOKE
13 COOL SMOKE
14 LUNCHMEAT
15 4 MILE SMOKIN' CREW
16 THE WILL DEAL CATERING &
17 MOUNTAIN MAGIC COUNTRY B
18 DIZZY PIG
19 LOTTA BULL BBQ
20 ULCER ACRES BBQ
21 TEAM BOBBY-Q
22 EJ'S Q
23 BBQ-BRETHREN.COM
24 TWIN OAKS SMOKIN CREW
25 TEE WAYNE'S CAJUN COOKIN
26 SMOKERS WILD
27 NATURAL BORN GRILLERS
28 PARROTHEAD SMOKERS
29 CARCASS COOKERS
30 I QUE
31 RITTER'S BBQ
32 BUB-BA-Q
33 SMOKIN' IN THE DARK
34 BLQUE, CUTTING EDGE QN
35 JACK'S OLD SOUTH
36 BELGIAN BBQ TEAM MATTHIA
37 THE BEST OF BRITISH BBQ 
38 CHIX, SWINE & BOVINE BB
39 BLACK FOREST
40 SMOKY SMOUNTAIN SMOKERS
41 VIRGINIA BBQ PIRATES
42 BUBBA & JEFF'S BBQ
43 SMOKEY JOEL/CUBBY BEAR
44 SMOKIN' TRIGGERS
45 2 FAT BIKERS BBQ
46 THE DEAD END BBQ SOCIETY
47 HABITUAL SMOKERS
48 DIVA Q
49 Q
50 BLAZEN BBQ
51 MAD COW BARBEQUE
52 SMOKE N" THE ROCKIES"
53 TEXAS RIBS & BBQ
54 RITTER'S BBQ TOO
55 MOONSWINERS
56 PELLET ENVY
57 PUERTO RICO BBQ TEAM
58 SWINE FELLOWS
59 DANCES WITH SMOKE BARBEQ
60 OUTLAW BBQ
61 BARBECUE SYMPHONY
62 QUIET RIOT
63 BISON GRILLER'S SWITZERL
64 EAGLE RIVER BARBECUE
65 GRILL'UELI BBQ TEAM
66 RHYTHM 'N QUE
67 ELLA'S BBQ
68 SHIGS-IN-PIT
69 ROGUE Q" SMOKERS OF THE"
70 WORLD BARBECUE TEAM
71 THE WILD GEESE
72 TEAM CEDAR GRILLING
73 SMOKED PIONEERS BBQ TEAM
74 CHARLOTTE'S RIB
75 SMOKING TY'S BBQ
76 POLISH BBQ KINGS
77 DIVINE SMOKE
78 TEAM IDA Q


Brisket:
1 BUBBA & JEFF'S BBQ
2 LUNCHMEAT
3 4 LEGS UP BBQ
4 JACK'S OLD SOUTH
5 SMOKIN' IN THE DARK
6 DANCES WITH SMOKE BARBEQ
7 4 MILE SMOKIN' CREW
8 SMOKY SMOUNTAIN SMOKERS
9 COOL SMOKE
10 SHIGS-IN-PIT
11 RITTER'S BBQ TOO
12 THE DEAD END BBQ SOCIETY
13 2 FAT BIKERS BBQ
14 TEXAS RIBS & BBQ
15 MOONSWINERS
16 ALL DAY SMOKE
17 PARROTHEAD SMOKERS
18 SMOKERS WILD
19 BARBECUE SYMPHONY
20 OUTLAW BBQ
21 TEE WAYNE'S CAJUN COOKIN
22 IT AIN'T PRIME
23 BLQUE, CUTTING EDGE QN
24 BLAZEN BBQ
25 SHOW ME YOUR BONES
26 I QUE
27 CHIX, SWINE & BOVINE BB
28 ULCER ACRES BBQ
29 HABITUAL SMOKERS
30 ELLA'S BBQ
31 DIZZY PIG
32 SMOKING TY'S BBQ
33 DIVA Q
34 RHYTHM 'N QUE
35 CHARLOTTE'S RIB
36 BUTTRUB.COM
37 MOUNTAIN MAGIC COUNTRY B
38 VIRGINIA BBQ PIRATES
39 SMOKIN' TRIGGERS
40 BUTCHER BBQ
41 LOTTA BULL BBQ
42 BUB-BA-Q
43 GRILL'UELI BBQ TEAM
44 QUIET RIOT
45 TEAM BOBBY-Q
46 SMOKE N" THE ROCKIES"
47 TWIN OAKS SMOKIN CREW
48 CARCASS COOKERS
49 MAD COW BARBEQUE
50 EJ'S Q
51 Q
52 TEAM IDA Q
53 PA. MIDNITE SMOKER
54 PELLET ENVY
55 BBQ-BRETHREN.COM
56 YUBON'S
57 THE BEST OF BRITISH BBQ 
58 SMOKEY JOEL/CUBBY BEAR
59 CHECKERED PIG
60 I SMELL SMOKE !!!
61 EAGLE RIVER BARBECUE
62 FULL FRONTAL BBQ
63 THE WILL DEAL CATERING &
64 BELGIAN BBQ TEAM MATTHIA
65 DIVINE SMOKE
66 STODDARD AND BROWN
67 NATURAL BORN GRILLERS
68 BISON GRILLER'S SWITZERL
69 TEAM CEDAR GRILLING
70 ROGUE Q" SMOKERS OF THE"
71 WORLD BARBECUE TEAM
72 PUERTO RICO BBQ TEAM
73 RITTER'S BBQ
74 POLISH BBQ KINGS
75 BLACK FOREST
76 SMOKED PIONEERS BBQ TEAM
77 SWINE FELLOWS


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats to Diva for your finish. You guys did some damage to the big guys!   As I know Diva, I'm sure you were some what disappointed. But you guy's kicked ass for first time at the Jack! Great job and way to go!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Well done Diva. 

You guys finished ahead of of some stiff competition.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 26, 2008)

You know I am not disappointed at all.

We set out our goals at the beginning of the trip. I wanted to finish middle of the pack and I did. Iwanted to get a call in Dessert and I did. 

I learned a lot I had the best BBQ experience of my life. I made some terrific new friends. There is nothingbetter than that.

WOOOT!
And I am going home to Canada with TWO! Jack awards. 

SAAAAAAAAAAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

Thank you to all you guys here for the well wishes and GOOD KARMA!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome job Diva n crew!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 26, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> You know I am not disappointed at all.
> 
> We set out our goals at the beginning of the trip. I wanted to finish middle of the pack and I did. Iwanted to get a call in Dessert and I did.
> 
> ...



Diva,

I didn't realize that you got two awards.  Super job and congratulations again for that.  Could you fill us in on the walks you got (I'm assuming one was for Dessert) and what you made.  We didn't get full results on the dessert, sauce, and anything butt categories.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent job!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 26, 2008)

Diva, Guess I'lll see you next w/e in Douglas.. Great competition, .. you'll love the ambassadors that get assigned to ya...Good Luck to ya


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I am in atlanta now. We are going to hang out here for a couple of days of rest and relaxation and taking our 10 year old daughter to the Aquarium and a few other fun attractions.

We got a 4th in dessert, and we received the award for Happiest Home in the Hollow. We got a Jack Barrel lid for that. Very cool.


----------



## Griff (Oct 26, 2008)

Diva, you mind telling us what your dessert was?


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 26, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am in atlanta now. We are going to hang out here for a couple of days of rest and relaxation and taking our 10 year old daughter to the Aquarium and a few other fun attractions.
> 
> We got a 4th in dessert, and we received the award for Happiest Home in the Hollow. We got a Jack Barrel lid for that. Very cool.



If you get a chance check out Gladys Knight and Ron Winan Chicken & Waffles www.gladysandron.com I ate there when I was in atlanta over the summer and I really enjoyed their fried chicken and sweet potato cheese cake. avoid mortons steak house it is supper expensive and the steaks suck.

Congrats on the calls

Chris


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantastic time we had.

Desert is Death by Diva and it is loaded with lots of yummies thats for sure, LOL

John and I are in Ohio for the night then hit Barrie, tomorrow, yahooooooo.


Pics are being uploaded and will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 27, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am in atlanta now. We are going to hang out here for a couple of days of rest and relaxation and taking our 10 year old daughter to the Aquarium and a few other fun attractions.
> 
> We got a 4th in dessert, and we received the award for Happiest Home in the Hollow. We got a Jack Barrel lid for that. Very cool.



since you're in the area, head up to Jasper, Ga.. one of the competitors in the Jack, and who will be in Douglas, has a BBQ Restaurant there  The name in Bubba Q's..  He and his wife Shannon were at the Jack.. he got 3rd in ribs


----------

